# Gran Fondo NY



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I did a similar ride with a friend past Sept. and will probably do it again early Spring. I am not sure if I am going to do the fondo. 

May 8 2011. 
For more info http://www.granfondony.com/


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

I am thinking about doing this ride. It will be a good challenge for me and will keep me training thru the winter.


----------

